# P60 vs Earnings



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi. Please can you help. We were refused a settlement visa so are reapplying. Is it a problem that my husband's/sponsor's P60 shows earnings of £13000 for 2012-2013. He has a basic of £15000 + commission & has been earning over £2000 per month for the last 8 months. What will be our situation regarding the P60 and actual earnings please. Thank you


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

mrs jav said:


> Hi. Please can you help. We were refused a settlement visa so are reapplying. Is it a problem that my husband's/sponsor's P60 shows earnings of £13000 for 2012-2013. He has a basic of £15000 + commission & has been earning over £2000 per month for the last 8 months. What will be our situation regarding the P60 and actual earnings please. Thank you


What were the exact reasons for your refusal? What did the letter say?


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

My husband didnt meet the financial reqirement at the time as he was on a basic of £10000 + commission, and was in Morocco without pay for a couple of months. At the time we applied my husbands 2 p60s showed £28000 & £32000. Now he has a new job and has a basic of £15000 + commission. He has earnt more than £1550 per month for the last six months, and more than £18600 over the last 12 months.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In your re-application, attach a note stating that P60 doesn't fully reflect the earnings you are relying upon, as he has earned the required amount for only part of the 2012-13 tax year.


----------



## hanane salim (Aug 14, 2013)

mrs jav said:


> Hi. Please can you help. We were refused a settlement visa so are reapplying. Is it a problem that my husband's/sponsor's P60 shows earnings of £13000 for 2012-2013. He has a basic of £15000 + commission & has been earning over £2000 per month for the last 8 months. What will be our situation regarding the P60 and actual earnings please. Thank you


 you need p60 with this income 18600


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hanane salim said:


> you need p60 with this income 18600


Wrong advice.


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

thanks a lot joppa and everrybody also,will let you know how our application is going in shaa allah,


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

hi joppa,plz i have another question,we are goint to apply for visa in september and i know that i can take up to 3 months,honestly its a bit long,my question is:can we apply for visa to visit my husband in the same time?bcz the answer for visit visa it will be more quick


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can't apply for two visas at the same time. You can apply for your visit visa first, and if granted and you get your passport back, you can then apply for your spouse visa.


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

hi everry body,i need ur help plz,
as i said,we are going to apply in september,can somebody who makes succes application in 2013 give me the list of all paper work plz,
thanks in advance


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

mrs jav said:


> hi everry body,i need ur help plz,
> as i said,we are going to apply in september,can somebody who makes succes application in 2013 give me the list of all paper work plz,
> thanks in advance


There isn't a definitive list as each application will vary. Do a search through the forum and read through what other applicants have included in their application.


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Joppa. My husband has been in his new job for 3 months and his gross earning are: £2700, £2600 & £1788. Should we apply under cat B? Iif yes, would we calculate the twelve months including these 3 months (£21604.45) or the 12 months prior to these 3 months (£19476.33). I know he exceeds £18600 in both cases, but just wanted to get it right. Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Under Cat B, you can add up all your incomes received in the last 12 months, so yes, add those three from his new job and the rest from his previous employment. You HAVE to do it this way because it's 12 months immediately before the date of application (plus a leeway of 28 days so his latest pay slip must be dated within 28 days of when you apply).


----------



## unis85 (Aug 12, 2013)

hi all forgive me if am in the wrong thread i just got one question.. i have got two jobs, my first job i have been there for years and my second job its my 4 month can i submit my paper work for my wife's spouse visa.. can i do that 6 months wage slips from 1 job and 4 months wage slips from my other job... both jobs income together meets 18600... i have a read thread were it states minimum wage slips from 3 months on wards. 
much appreciated...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you can, or all 12 from first job and 4 from the second job. There is no minimum period for Cat B.


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

hi joppa
i have another question plz,i did my english exam(ket) november last year,in case if i want apply for spouse visa in november 2013,do i have to do new exam,and if it is, what is the easiest one and ukba will exept,
also I have a birth certificate that was issued on 24/08/2012. Can I use this one for my visa application to the UK please,
thanks a lot


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mrs jav said:


> hi joppa
> i have another question plz,i did my english exam(ket) november last year,in case if i want apply for spouse visa in november 2013,do i have to do new exam,and if it is, what is the easiest one and ukba will expect,


If you passed at A1 or better, there is no need to retake it. For ILR application you will need B1.



> also I have a birth certificate that was issued on 24/08/2012. Can I use this one for my visa application to the UK please,
> thanks a lot


Yes, but you don't normally need to submit birth certificate unless your name has changed (through adoption, for example). Your passport should be proof enough of your date of birth.


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

i have passed level A2,and thanks a lot joppa.


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Joppa. I am living in Morocco & applying for a settlement visa to the UK. Do I have to provide evidence of my current accomodation in Morocco, mortgage, utilities bills etc.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You have to state your current address, to which your documents will be returned, but no other details about accommodation.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

joppa , 

i passed my A1 with only 10 marks less out of total marks in both spoken and listening part ...

does that mean i can use same certificates for my ILR application in future ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. You need an actual pass at B1 or better.


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

hi joppa,can u help me again,,My husband has been in his job for three months.His basic is £15000 + commission. He has grossed £2700, £2600 & £1788 (including commission & basic). I wasn't sure how to answer the following Appendix 2 question: 3.11 What is your sponsor’s annual income from this employment before tax?
and my second question from personal details(vaf4a) its about my parents birth day,we know just the year,what we can write in the day and the month,
and my other question its also about personal detailsart 7,question 7.22:is your sponsor currently living in the uk,if yes when did he arrive in the uk?my husband burn in the uk,what i can write,
thanks a lot


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mrs jav said:


> hi joppa,can u help me again,,My husband has been in his job for three months.His basic is £15000 + commission. He has grossed £2700, £2600 & £1788 (including commission & basic). I wasn't sure how to answer the following Appendix 2 question: 3.11 What is your sponsor’s annual income from this employment before tax?


All you can do is to estimate how much he is expected to earn over a year. How are you meeting the requirement? If under Cat A, what is the amount you are relying on? What is on his employment letter?



> and my second question from personal details(vaf4a) its about my parents birth day,we know just the year,what we can write in the day and the month,


Why don't you know their birthdays? Can't you ask your relatives?



> and my other question its also about personal detailsart 7,question 7.22:is your sponsor currently living in the uk,if yes when did he arrive in the uk?my husband born in the uk,what i can write,


His date of birth.


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

thanks for your answer joppa,We are meeting the requirement by salaried employment under cat b, as my husband has been in his present job for 3 months (His '...basic is £15000. He is also eligible to participate in performance related commission...'). 
He has grossed £2700, £2600 & £1788 (including commission & basic). We have estimated £28351.99 (ie £2700+£2600+£1788=£7088/3= £2362.66 x 12=£28351.99).
and about my parents date of birth,its not on their birth certificat,i and they dnt know why really,,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

On their passports? Any other IDs? If you really can't find them, just guess!


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Joppa. Thanks for al l your help. With regards to the paperwork, do I have to supply photocopies for everything, & do they have to be stamped & certified by a solicitor, please? Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Usually just plain black-and-white photocopies will do, as they have the original and can compare the two. Only in some special cases where the original isn't submitted will some kind of certification or authentication be necessary.


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

hi joppa,and thanks a lot for you help,i have 1 more question,as i said we are going to apply for spouse visa this week,we did appeal on july and we got a letter says that we will get answer after 2nd december,is it ok to do a fresh application without to cancel the appeal,or we have to before re applying,
thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, that's fine, and when you get your visa, you can withdraw your appeal.


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi, I am completing a new online visa application. It is asking if I have a 'home office reference number. I am not sure if this is the same as the reference number given on my first visa application refusal (Rabat 17****). Please help


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

can somebody answer my question plz............?


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

If you don't have one ignore it


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

ok, thank you a lot


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

hi,sorry if i am noising,i have another question,on my husbands employer letter they write his basic salary(£15000),and they write plus commission but they dnt write an everage of the comission,but the both are in his payslips and bank statment,and are more than(£18600)
so,for ukba is it probleme that the letter has not everage of comission,or the payslips and bank statment are more important?
thanks in advance.


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

My husband/sponsor has sent all the documents to me. However, because he is living in his father's house, he does not have a tenancy agreement, mortgage or lease. He has sent from his father explaining this. He has also sent a house inspection report, his utilities bills. I have my appointment in Rabat on 21-10-2013. Will we be ok with this letter, please?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, I think so. Best of luck.


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

*land registration*



Joppa said:


> Yes, I think so. Best of luck.


 hello again,i have another question plz,as i said we did our application 3 weeks ago,i just read here that we can order an online land registration,we didnt know this before,(the documents we send its in the previous msg) can we still send it or email it?and if we have,wich adress we should send it to?
thank you soo much for your help.


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

mrs jav said:


> hello again,i have another question plz,as i said we did our application 3 weeks ago,i just read here that we can order an online land registration,we didnt know this before,(the documents we send its in the previous msg) can we still send it or email it?and if we have,wich adress we should send it to?
> thank you soo much for your help.


can somebody help plz,am still waiting.....thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can't send in any further document unless they ask for it first. So just wait for what they say.


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You can't send in any further document unless they ask for it first. So just wait for what they say.


ok,thank you sooo much joppa


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

hello again. Is there any way of tracking what stage our visa application is at, such as online, please. We applied on 22 October for a UK visa from Morocco. Thank you


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

mrs jav said:


> hello again. Is there any way of tracking what stage our visa application is at, such as online, please. We applied on 22 October for a UK visa from Morocco. Thank you


Not until you hear anything from UKBA. According to UKBA (http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/morocco/processing-times1/?langname=null) processing times for settlement applications are approximately 12 weeks (60-90 business days) from application. Seeing as you applied only 4-5 weeks ago, I would imagine you still have a wait of at least 3-4 weeks to go. I know it's a hard wait, but do try to be patient.


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

Leanna said:


> Not until you hear anything from UKBA. According to UKBA (UK Border Agency | Visa processing times in Morocco) processing times for settlement applications are approximately 12 weeks (60-90 business days) from application. Seeing as you applied only 4-5 weeks ago, I would imagine you still have a wait of at least 3-4 weeks to go. I know it's a hard wait, but do try to be patient.


thank you soo much leanna,yes you are right its hard wait,i will try my best to be patient.


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

my friend she asks this question on this website and she doesnt get answer,she would like to know is there a period of validity of a certificate English ket exam, Because she had her examination on " december 2012" and the issuance of certificates on 21/01/13

PS: please Answer me thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Look up in http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/new-approved-english-tests.pdf.
Cambridge English - Key English Test (KET) has no expiry.


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

hi everyone,am soo happy today bcz i got my visa,i want say thanks for everybody who helps me on this amazing website that am advising all my friends to use it,will not forget special thanks for joppa,i will never stop reading on this website that it become my favorite,
and again thanks and good luck for evryone .


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi everybody. thank you for all you help as I now have my settlement visa. I just wanted to know if there is a minimum timeframe within which I have to go to the UK please. Thank you


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It's in your best interest to enter with at least 30 months left on your visa. If you don't you'll have to extend your visa an extra time. Technically you can enter anytime between visa issue to visa expiry.


----------



## mrs jav (Aug 17, 2013)

hi 
Thanks for all your help previously. I have my settlement visa & am living in the UK. Do I need to get a National Insurance number & is there a charge for it, please? Also, is there a list of things I need to do in order to prepare for the ILR. Thank you.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

You will need the national insurance number in order to work and it is free. Go to your local jobcentre for the forms and it takes 2-3 weeks to be processed.

You won't be eligible for ILR until you have lived in the UK for 5 years, when your current visa expires you need to apply for FLR. In order to do so the financial requirements need to be met again and you need 6 letters addressed to both you and your partner or 12 separate letters to evidence that you have been living together in the UK. I think the Life in the UK test needs to be done also.


----------

